# Amelia Island Railway Express Agency



## Provo (Apr 25, 2011)

*HDR Result Amelia Island Fernandina Beach FL Historic Downtown Area.*








*Raw Screenshot 9 raw's EV +/-4 Iso100* *Light Time 3:45pm* *facing South*





*Amelia Island* is one of the southernmost of  the Sea Islands, a chain of barrier islands that stretches along the  east coast of the United States from South Carolina to Florida. It is 13  miles (21 km) long and approximately 4 miles (6 km) wide at its widest  point. Amelia Island is situated south of Cumberland Island, Georgia,  off the coast of Florida in Nassau County. Fernandina Beach and Amelia  City are both located on the island.

*History*

 Known as the "Isle of Eight Flags", it has had the following flags  flown over it since 1562: France, Spain, Great Britain, Spain (again),  the Patriots of Amelia Island, the Green Cross of Florida, Mexico, the  Confederate States of America, and the United States. In colonial  history, it became known for an episode called the Amelia Island Affair.  Amelia Island was the final location of Santa Catalina de Guale, the  main mission of Spanish Florida to the Guale chiefdom.


*About Railway Express Agency*

You can find all sorts of brochures about event's going  on through out the island as well as tourist information. You can  purchase tickets for the Amelia Tours trolly ride as well as tickets for  the various horse & buggy rides. Outside of the Railway Express  Agency is a historic bird fountain.


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the picture and the composition is great ! Sky looks beautiful with the birds and the distant clouds.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 25, 2011)

I think you did a great job.

Is it just me, or is the horizon off a smidge, or is it just lens distortion.


----------



## Provo (Apr 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I think you did a great job.
> 
> Is it just me, or is the horizon off a smidge, or is it just lens distortion.


 
Could be but there's also barrel distortion as a result of using the 10-24 wide angle


----------



## myshkin (Apr 26, 2011)

nice shot. the birds are a nice catch and nice processing getting them in


----------



## Bynx (Apr 26, 2011)

Great shot Josh, love that processing.


----------



## 1holegrouper (Apr 26, 2011)

Great shot(s) and processing. What really makes your composition extra special is that you took the time to put the story behind the picture with the picture. It might be interesting to see if you do a slight counterclockwise tilt if it improves the horizon. However, I think it is fine as it is and looks to me as wide angle. If you can spot de-saturate the mailboxes a bit and brighten up the station (like U-point technology in HDR Efex Pro) it might help keep initial attention to the center of your shot. But that could just be me.


----------



## Over Exposed (Apr 27, 2011)

This is by and far my favorite of your images! For me those birds really make this image come to life. Were they masked in from a single frame, or brushed?

Very well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Provo (Apr 27, 2011)

Over Exposed said:


> This is by and far my favorite of your images! For me those birds really make this image come to life. Were they masked in from a single frame, or brushed?
> 
> Very well done. :thumbup:


 
They are actually present from the merge but I had to mask in with two of raws that had the birds in for more clarity because of ghosting thanks for the comment glad you liked it.


----------



## Over Exposed (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## cleary71 (May 2, 2011)

Provo,  excellent photo!  Can you please explain to me how you got the birds in the final photo?   I know you responded already to this but can you elaborate for the less technical what exactly you mean by mask in from the two images?  Thanks!


----------



## Provo (May 3, 2011)

cleary71 said:


> Provo,  excellent photo!  Can you please explain to me how you got the birds in the final photo?   I know you responded already to this but can you elaborate for the less technical what exactly you mean by mask in from the two images?  Thanks!


 
Well instead of trying to explain it in detail I am just going to do what everyone else does a simple google search or even on youtube will get you your answer
here's a video some guy made explaining and showing what mask layers do & work. I appreciate the interest and kind comment but I could end up explaining mask layers
forever so hopefully the video will cover all that you are asking.


----------

